# Caldo de Camaron (Shrimp Soup)



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

anyone have a recipe for caldo de camaron? the one i like has a reddish juice with shrimp, celery, potatoes, carrots, etc. i am not sure how you obtain the reddish color/flavor or when to toss the shrimp in. please help.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

the red color comes from tomatoes, and when making any soups with seafood, always put the seafood in when the soup base is almost done. shrimp don't take long to cook (5-10 min), and if they're cooked too long, they get rubbery and tough, and you don't want that.

this recipe doesn't have the celery, carrots, etc. that you want, but that's why i love making soups in the winter - you can throw in just whatever you feel like throwing in. 

*Caldo de Camarón (Shrimp Soup)*

1 lb. unpeeled, medium-size fresh shrimp 
6 1/2 c. chicken broth 
3 c. chopped fresh tomatoes 
4 cloves garlic, peeled and chopped 
2 serrano chiles, stemmed, seeded, and chopped 
1 c. chopped white onion 
1 tsp. dried whole oregano 
2 T. olive oil 
2 c. zucchini or crookneck yellow squash, cut into 1/3-inch cubes 
11/2 c. baking potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/3-inch cubes 
1/2 tsp. salt, or to taste 
1/4 tsp. black pepper, or to taste 
Lime wedges 
Warm Mexican rice (optional)

Peel and devein shrimp under cold running water, reserving peels and shrimp separately; set shrimp aside. Place peels in a large pot, add chicken broth, bring to a boil, and simmer 10 minutes. Remove broth from heat, and strain, reserving broth and discarding shrimp peels.

Place tomatoes, garlic, chiles, onion, and oregano in a blender, and purée. Set aside. In a large pot, heat oil over medium-high heat, add purée, and cook, stirring constantly to prevent scorching, until mixture is reduced to less than a cup and very thick. Remove mixture from heat, allow to cool for about 30 seconds, then gradually stir in reserved broth.

Bring liquid to a simmer, add squash, potatoes, salt, and pepper, and simmer 5 minutes. Turn heat to high, add shrimp, bring to a boil, and simmer briefly until shrimp are nearly, but not quite done. Ladle soup into large soup bowls, and serve with lime wedges and, if desired, Mexican rice (diners can add rice as desired). Yield: 4 entrée servings.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Sopa De Camaron Rinconada*

In Rinconada, a small village between the cities of Veracruz and Xalapa, food stands and restuarants serve this delicious shrimp soup as a hearty breakfast!

For the soup:

2/3 cup olive oil
4 medium white onions, sliced on the diagonal
6 large tomatoes, finely chopped - salt to taste
4 chiles jalapenos, sliced/seeded
2 quarts fish stock
3 sprigs of cilantro
2 1/2 pounds small shrimp - peeled

For the garnish:

8 limes, sliced in wedges
fresh corn tortillas
ice cold Corona's

Prepare the soup: Heat oil in a large stockpot. Add onion, and saute until golden brown. Add tomatoes and simmer until mixture begins to thicken. Season with salt. Add chiles and fish stock. When mixture begins to boil, add cilantro and shrimp. Continue to cook over medium heat for 15 minutes.

I guarantee this soup will cure whatever ails you!

Bon Appotit

BB


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

Shrimp soup is not that hard go to make. First go and get some shrimp bullion called "Caldo de Camaron" made by Knorr it will have a shrimp on the package it comes in a jar or in small cubes use that to make your stock. Then add whatever veggies you like, I like red potatoes, celery, carrots, onions, bell pepper, tomatoes, and if you want some heat add some jalapenos. When the potatoes are cooked add the shrimp once the shrimp turn pink they are done, also some chopped cilantro when you add the shrimp. You can add as much or as little vegetables as you like. OH and don't forget to have some limes so that you can put in your soup... Enjoy


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

OK, since you want the secret ingredient here it is... Goya Sazon! There are two types: get the one with the fish pic on the box, use one small packet, adds incredible flavor and red color to the soup. Back off the salt in your recipe as there is some salt in the Sazon. ps: The other type for beef is a secret to winning chili recipes!


----------

